#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  heerlijk linzenmaaltijd

## SportFreak



----------


## Blakarosu

Lekker hoor. Ik maak haast altijd mijn eigen uitvindingen en ik eet nu een soort superdikke harira. met veel l'adas, macaroni en rijst, zodat ik een gevulde supersoep heb. Marokkanse gerechten maak ik Surinaams door de dingen eerst goed en lang te bakken, zodat ze een bruine korst of rand krijgen en meer smaak afgeven aan de saus. En voldoende blokje en zout, want het lijkt alsof marokkanen bang zijn voor zout...

----------


## Alice_

<3 verrukkelijk..

----------


## Tolk

ik word gek :knipoog:

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Ziet er heerlijk uit!

----------


## berrkaniaa

Ik sla over! Ik vind het niet echt lekker, komt vast door het feit dat ik het verplicht moest eten vroeger haha  :nerveus:

----------


## SportFreak

Gewoon gruwelijk lekker

----------


## zonnebloem82

Ik ben er gek op  :grote grijns: 

effe serieus Blakaroso: knap dat je maag en je darmen kunnen verteren. wat ik zo lees combineer je te veel wat niet bij elkaar hoort. ondervind je geen lichamelijke klachten hierdoor?

----------


## Koezinasoof

Heerlijk!

----------


## Koezinasoof

By the way! Besaha

----------


## Sara_fesia

where is the meat? ben je vegetarisch

----------


## SportFreak

> where is the meat? ben je vegetarisch


Nee ieder streekt maakt zijn la3des anders ..sommigen met vlees ..sommigen zonder ...sommigen met boter..sommigen met uitjes

----------


## Sara_fesia

bsahtek akhoya. looks delicious

----------


## SportFreak

> bsahtek akhoya. looks delicious



Choukran

----------

